# Bitcoin Mining



## Atent123 (22. Februar 2015)

Hallo wie genau funktioniert Bitcoin Mining ?
Ist das CPU oder GPU lastich ?


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 123355 (22. Februar 2015)

Google sollte dir genügend Informationen zum Thema liefern. 

Was du brauchst ist CPUGPU Leistung was P/L mit einem komplett AMD System hervorragend geht (FX und R9 290). Dazu gibt es auch Dokus (In China wird am meisten geminint) Aber heutzutage lohnt es sich kaum selber zu minien da die Algorithmen erschwert worden sind, was mit höherer Zeit verbunden ist. 

Zum Funktionensprinzip, es sind Algorithmen die entschlüsselt werden müssen. Mehr folgt morgen von mir, ansonsten helfen dir sicher andere weiter. 

Gruss Patrick


----------



## dEfAuLtk2k (23. Februar 2015)

Du kannst bitcoin sowohl mit CPUs als auch mit GPUs Minen. Es gibt seid längerem auch asic miner. Das sind Chips die nur eine Aufgabe erledigen können. In dem Fall Minen. Diese sind um ein Vielfaches schneller wie gpus.
jedoch wird man selbst mit dem schnellsten asic miner kein Geld mehr machen können da die aktuelle hashrate bei 330.000.000 GIGAhash liegt.
Zum Vergleich. Eine Radeon 290 hat eine hashrate von 900 KILOhash. Also 0,0009 GIGAhash


----------



## Atent123 (23. Februar 2015)

Naja ich wollte halt wen ich gerade nicht am Spielen bin die Rechenleistung von meinen beiden 980ern für etwas sinvolles einsetzen.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 123355 (23. Februar 2015)

Naja das kannst du abschminken, besser ist es einfach zwischenzeitlich in den Standby zu gehen und 15min an der frischen Luft spazieren zu gehen, soll helfen, habe ich gehört


----------



## Atent123 (23. Februar 2015)

Patrick.C schrieb:


> Naja das kannst du abschminken, besser ist es einfach zwischenzeitlich in den Standby zu gehen und 15min an der frischen Luft spazieren zu gehen, soll helfen, habe ich gehört



Frischluft kann man das essen und wer ist dieser spazieren von dem alle reden ?


----------



## Quppi (23. Februar 2015)

Geld verdienen kannste wie oben schon angemerkt vergessen mit GPU's

wenn du deine Rechenleistung für was gemeinnütziges spenden willst, kannst du dir mal folding@home angucken. Gibt hier auch ein Unterforum für. Vereinfcht gesagt werden dort von deiner Graka Moleküle berechnet, die z.B. Bei der Krebsforschung helfen.


----------



## Amon (23. Februar 2015)

Oder du siehst dich einfach mal in der BOINC Welt um. Eine gute Anlaufstelle ist die Homepage von Seti-Germany.


----------



## Reddgar (23. Februar 2015)

Der Stromverbrauch dürfte schon seit langem mehr kosten als man reinholen kann. Gibt ja aber noch viele andere coins ?


----------



## Commander_Phalanx (23. Februar 2015)

Jap, unsere Stromkosten hier sind viel zu hoch als dass sich das irgendwie rentieren sollte, abgesehen davon hätten die 980er auch nicht den Hauch einer Chance.
Schau dir, wie gesagt, einmal Folding@Home an, damit könntest du deine GPU-Power sinnvoll einsetzen


----------



## oldsql.Triso (23. Februar 2015)

Minen kannst du getrost stecken lassen. Das bringt keine Pluspunkte. Außer du entwickelst ein Schadprogramm, dass Rechner infiziert und ca. 10-20% jedes Rechners zum Minen zweck entfremdet unter deinem Acc. Andernfalls wurde bereits alles gesagt. Man kotzt mich das an, dass ich diesen "Trend" zum Anfang verschlafen habe und nicht zu Spitzenzeiten, glaube 970$, verkauft habe .


----------



## Atent123 (23. Februar 2015)

oldsql.Triso schrieb:


> Minen kannst du getrost stecken lassen. Das bringt keine Pluspunkte. Außer du entwickelst ein Schadprogramm, dass Rechner infiziert und ca. 10-20% jedes Rechners zum Minen zweck entfremdet unter deinem Acc. Andernfalls wurde bereits alles gesagt. Man kotzt mich das an, dass ich diesen "Trend" zum Anfang verschlafen habe und nicht zu Spitzenzeiten, glaube 970$, verkauft habe .



Gab es sowas nicht einmal mit einem Watch Dogs Crack ?
Das wäre eine geile Idee das Windows 10 im Standbye automatisch für Microsoft minen lässt.


----------



## DerPolacke (28. Februar 2015)

Atent123 schrieb:


> Gab es sowas nicht einmal mit einem Watch Dogs Crack ?
> Das wäre eine geile Idee das Windows 10 im Standbye automatisch für Microsoft minen lässt.



heheh das wäre cool  die würden LOCKER alles kontrollieren.
Ich hab auch auf dieses Mining geguckt. Bekommt man überhaupt einen block ?  Wenn man zb mit 4x 290 rechnet ? 1 block pro monat oder wie ?


----------



## LudwigX (28. Februar 2015)

Eher unwahrscheinlich. 
IdR schließt man sich einem sogenanntem Mining Pool an.  Dort wird die Aufgabe unter vielen Rechnern verteilt.  Sobald ein Block gelöst wurde bekommt jeder seinen prozentualen Anteil


----------



## Apokh (28. Februar 2015)

ja, die Amerikaner habens z.B. gut, dort kostet je nach Ort das Kilowatt ca. 3 cent


----------



## Commander_Phalanx (28. Februar 2015)

Apokh schrieb:


> ja, die Amerikaner habens z.B. gut, dort kostet je nach Ort das Kilowatt ca. 3 cent



Naja, nur bedingt.

Je nachdem wo du wohnst variieren die Stromkosten teils extrem, pauschalisieren kannst du das so definitiv nicht.


----------



## DerPolacke (28. Februar 2015)

Ab wie viel GH/s lohnt es sich ?
https://alloscomp.com/bitcoin/calculator

8$ per Month bei 100GH/s :O
erst bei 10 000GH/s sieht man gute Nummern, 824.23$ per Month.


Man braucht locker um die 100TH/s um irgendwas zu krallen :/ ich bleibe lieber beim zocken


----------

